# MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes



## jetta00 (Oct 29, 2002)

What do you think?


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








What do you think?[HR][/HR]​Holly......







Damn nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mydub18t (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to creativity


----------



## sjaswal (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

thought it was a chev cavalier at first when I saw the front spoiler


----------



## 1baddub (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (sjaswal)*

Does kinda look like the Cavi spoiler. J/K Sweet ride!


----------



## bngowe (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (sjaswal)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
where could i get a set from?
-Bngowe


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

can you get a close up for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice, i like it alot..


----------



## jetta00 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

yah know it would be really fing nice if someone would just design a dual round jetta headlight that had angel eyes. You would tjink that with all the friggin jetta/bora's out there that want this someone would build it. I just dont want to go through finding someone to switch front ends with then making angel eyes. I swear if i was not so lazy I would do this.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (ahbroody)*

Very creative! I like it.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

Where can i get them?
They look really nice


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

thanks for the close up... that is really sweet... i was wondering how you accomplished this awesome mod... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta00 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (KIEZERJOSE)*

http://www.bestdarnparts.com/optilux2500.html
They were $65.00 shipped.
The kit comes with wiring harness and brackets for the lights. 
I chose to mount them to the steel bumper behind the front bumper skin, and had to use some flat steel to sink them a little deeper (they wont mount directly to the stock bumper) wish i would have taken some pictures.


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

thanks for the link and info.. that looks real sweet... i have custom made bottom insert grills....i might have to mount them behind... it will spoil the effect i think... i got regular optiluxs at home but too darn cold for install... spring will be here in a few weeks...


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

this is pretty sweet...
whoa~ BUMP for something creative~


----------



## bngowe (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (siuson2)*

can u put these on a 1.8T? heard something about the micro Hella Foglights shouldn't be put onto turbo models. HOw about these angel eye fogs? ANd why cant' the micro fogs be put on turbo models?


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (bngowe)*

Hella used to advise not to use the Micro DE's on turbo models because it restricts the air flow into the intercooler... i have heard that they took out that caution on the website.. i didn't check..
several folks are using the Micro DE's on their turbo vehicles..i have not heard of any casualties..
my question about the angel eyes is: does everything light up at once or does it light up like the BMW, like a parking like(angel eye) and then the fog... thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

too bad the Optilux angel eyes are of a driving beam pattern, not a fog pattern


----------



## Vdub lover (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Jetta with Hella angel eyes (jetta00)*

sweet ride buddy


----------

